# How much is the cost of living in new Zealand



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi I am just wondering how much per week it would cost to live in a half decent house and provide for 2 adults and 3 children. Around the Christchurch area. We are planning to move over but I'm starting to think it may be more expensive than were I currently live


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dandiamond11 said:


> Hi I am just wondering how much per week it would cost to live in a half decent house and provide for 2 adults and 3 children. Around the Christchurch area. We are planning to move over but I'm starting to think it may be more expensive than were I currently live


Approximate costs :-

Rent - *$450 per week*.
Water - depends where you live. 
Some areas it isn't chargeable to the tenant as it is included in the council rates for the property that the landlord or owner pays. Some areas have a meter and the landlord or owner pays for the usage then the cost is passed on to the tenant. It isn't expensive though. We pay around *$4-$6 a week*.
Gas - There is no mains gas on the South Island so if you have gas appliances it will be via bottled gas. Will cost you around *$100 per 1 metre tall bottle* and last 3-6 months depending on what you use it for. Usually it'll just be the cook top.
Electricity - anything from *$100 to $350 per month* depending on usage.
Bins - around *$400-$500 per year* for standard refuse, recycling and garden waste emptied weekly with the recycling fortnightly.
Broadband/Landline/Sky TV all in package with Vodafone *$150 per month* 80GB limit.
Mobile phone *$20-$40 a month*.
Contents insurance *$25 a month*.
Comprehensive car insurance *$40-$60 a month* but depends on a lot of factors.

Other things we pay out for regularly - Lotto *$10 per week*, childcare *$30 per day*, golf membership *$16 per week*, occupational registration fees for the wife (nurse) *$22 per month*, furniture storage *$100 per month*, swimming lessons *$12 each*.
Car registration *$150-$250 per year per vehicle*.
fuel - cheap as chips. Half the price of the UK. Maybe *$60 a week*.
diesel mileage (Road User Charges) *$630 per 1000 KM's*.
Groceries - *$250 per week*.

I'm sure I've missed the odd one or two hmmm?


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Are groceries alot more expensive


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dandiamond11 said:


> Are groceries alot more expensive


Yes groceries are more expensive for sure, but if you adapt and shop wisely you can reduce how much more you spend on groceries. 
You do have to shop seasonally here or you can find yourself paying 3 x the price for certain fruits and veges if you buy at the wrong time - e.g. tomatoes, cherries, kiwi fruit, peppers (capsicum) etc etc.
Cooked chicken you're talking $14-$16, but it's $12 for a fresh chicken to cook yourself. Sometimes you can pick a cooked one up for $12 but it'll be without any frills and won't feed a family of 4.
Cheapest decent beer is around $16-$18 for 12 330cl bottles/cans. Bottle of wine at least $6 or $7 upwards. Decent normal bread $6 for 2 loaves. 
We go the supermarket for most things but then visit the butchers for decent meat and decent bbq meat as we find the quality is way better. You could go to a better quality supermarket - e.g you could try New World instead of Countdown or Pac n Save but then the whole supermarket bill will be more expensive - it's like the difference between Asda and Booths or Waitrose in the UK. 
You'll have sticker shock here for a long time. We still do after 4 years but just get on with it. We still shop in the UK often and ship things internationally or get the fambo to send stuff over. The wife spotted last night that Tommee Tippee baby bottle teets and bottles between £2 and £5 in Aldi.......here they're $20 for exactly the same item. Luckily the in-laws are coming over in 2 months so will be bringing a suitcase full of stuff for us. 
We can easily spend $300 on a supermarket trolley full.

You can do an online shop here Countdown to compare.

Also take in to account GP visit costs and dentist costs. Kids GP visits are free up to 13 years old and kids are free till they're 17 at the dentist, otherwise you'll pay anything between $50 and $70 to see a GP which will include a prescription if required. This cost can be part subsidized by ACC depending on your visa type and duration. We're PR holders so get the same treatment as a citizen and pay around $44 for a GP visit which we can then claim 80% back through my employer private health scheme. Each item on the script will cost $5. A repeat script $20 and again we can claim the majority back.
Dentist probably $150 for a check up and maybe $200-$250 for a filling then rising exponentially for other more serious work.
Accident & Emergency department is free and referred outpatient clinics are also although you'd have to pay for the travelling and any prescription meds.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I was travelling both north and south Island last year.
I was amazed by the goods price vs a income.
I am puzzled on how to live in AKL for example with single income, especially for someone like me.
Potential job is earning ard 70-90k p.a., with take home of about or slightly less than 5k per month.
Apartment rental would simply hit 2k p.m, transport, food,utilities...looks like end up with 0saving


----------

